# XML Zahlenwerte



## kannickel (8. Dez 2016)

Hallo zusammen

ich muss in eine XML datei einfach nur Zahlen oder fall möglich ein komplettes array abspeichern. Gibt es dafür eine einfache möglichkeit, wo ich was nachlesen kann ?


----------



## Flown (8. Dez 2016)

Kommt darauf an. Es gibt mehrere Tools: HIER ein Tutorial von Oracle.
Oder auch JAXB.


----------



## Thallius (8. Dez 2016)

Naja wenn es nur um das speichern von paar zahlen geht, dann kann man das auch mal eben händisch machen. Einfach mit irgendeinem Programm ein XML Template erstellen mit irgendwelchen Tokens als @@@WERT@@@ und die dann mit String replace ersetzen.

Dafür braucht man nicht wirklich ein großes XML Framework einbinden.

Gruß

Claus


----------

